# Do people still rescue?



## ScottyP (Feb 7, 2019)

I was looking though this part of the forum and see where people were doing rescues in years past. Do people still do this?

And how would you go about doing this? Sounds as if it would be a way to help a poor mini and get one to love.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 8, 2019)

ScottyP said:


> I was looking though this part of the forum and see where people were doing rescues in years past. Do people still do this?
> 
> And how would you go about doing this? Sounds as if it would be a way to help a poor mini and get one to love.


I am in Northern California and they have a mini horse resue here, so yes they still do this, at least here. They also get minis in from time to time at the regular horse rescue here. You can also put the word out in your local horse community that you are looking for a mini and usually someone knows someone that is looking to rehome a mini their kids outgrew or for some other reason. I was given one from a breeder that had a shy mare that was too tall for her program. She's my jogging partner and I drive my other mini. If you aren't concerned about papers or showing, there are minis out there needing homes. Just start asking around.


----------



## minihorse (Feb 8, 2019)

What a neat way to save some mini (or other animal) by rescuing them. ScottyP, I hope that you can give one a home, if you have land enough and a shelter.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 8, 2019)

I may have found the way to get a mini, but first I need a bit more land and then prepare decently. I think if I had one it would be more like a best buddy, but then I might try to work with him/her too. Depends on how much more information I absorb from everyone here.


----------



## homefree21 (Feb 15, 2019)

I rescued three last year from a kill shelter. I do wonder however, if by doing so it exasperates the propensity for these kill shelters to continue doing what they are doing. Ie..No buyers no kill shelter? Would love to hear others opinions on this. If you want a buddy however, I would suggest you meet the little guy or gal first as mine are not happy to be around people and one I believe is ready to foal and still I cannot get close to her so if she needs help it may be difficult to impossible to do. They are sweet little babies and I don't regret it but just have some post purchase thoughts.


----------



## WantAMini (Feb 17, 2019)

homefree21 said:


> I rescued three last year from a kill shelter. I do wonder however, if by doing so it exasperates the propensity for these kill shelters to continue doing what they are doing. Ie..No buyers no kill shelter? Would love to hear others opinions on this. If you want a buddy however, I would suggest you meet the little guy or gal first as mine are not happy to be around people and one I believe is ready to foal and still I cannot get close to her so if she needs help it may be difficult to impossible to do. They are sweet little babies and I don't regret it but just have some post purchase thoughts.View attachment 39638



They are so beautiful, and what a nice pasture you have for them.


----------



## chandab (Mar 15, 2019)

homefree21 said:


> I rescued three last year from a kill shelter. I do wonder however, if by doing so it exasperates the propensity for these kill shelters to continue doing what they are doing. Ie..No buyers no kill shelter? Would love to hear others opinions on this. If you want a buddy however, I would suggest you meet the little guy or gal first as mine are not happy to be around people and one I believe is ready to foal and still I cannot get close to her so if she needs help it may be difficult to impossible to do. They are sweet little babies and I don't regret it but just have some post purchase thoughts.View attachment 39638



You may need to separate your three to gain their trust, as right now all together they have each other for security and don't need you for anything but feed. Perhaps start with the pregnant mare, if it doesn't stress her too much to separate her from her buddies; even just across a fence may be enough, especially since she'll need some privacy for foaling, then work on gaining her trust.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2019)

There are a two Miniature Equine rescues in NorCal - AngelsForMinis.com and GallopingAngelsRescueandSanctuary. I refer people to these two that want a pet and don't want to pay what my pets go for! Also if someone wants a Mini, I always encourage getting two, so send them to those ladies for a companion to their Mini.

As for buying from a kill auction. If you're not buying from a kill buyer but bidding at auction, you're likely saving that Minis life. Buying from a kill buyer - they're just making $$ off people, as they still fill their quota regardless. They just cherry-pick the most saleable ones and offer them up in an "buy now or it's on the truck" type marketing. 

One thing I keep telling people - contact your local rescues (any equine ones or local vets) to have gelding clinics for low cost geldings - and encourage them to let breeders take advantage of this and get those boys gelded! That's one of the reasons many breeders don't geld is the cost, especially in areas where they don't get much for their colts. I have one that's a normal gelding and it's close to $300, another has retained both testicles and it's between $1,000-1,400 (he has to wait until this fall so I can save for that). It would be I imagine, hard to justify, if you have to spend $300 and sell for $500, you're way in the hole on that and definitely hard to swallow.

But rescues view breeders as the enemy and shouldn't - responsible breeders are for the betterment of the breed. Work together cooperatively to geld excess colts. Educate people on what a decent conformation/good attitude/etc., Mini is. Even a pet or no-papers Mini can be a good example of a Mini. Most never step foot in a show ring, but breeding for pet quality is a lose=lose situation. Breed for high quality and be glad they get a lifetime pet home! Sadly spaying mares is still prohibitively expensive, but one colt can have sire more foals in a year than a mare can ever have. Breed responsibly and rescues not having that God Complex would solve lots of issues.

Okay my .02 and off my soapbox!


** Please no rants about breeders causing all the problems. If you have one foal a year (for yourself) or think you're a "small" breeder or are breeding unregistered pets - you are just as responsible as someone breeding 10, 20, 30 foals a year that may have a great market for their horses. Besides you have no control what happens when that horse leaves your hands. Life happens and you can't know for a fact you'll be alive/capable to care for horses you bring into this world. Not going to defend those that dump their horses at auction - big or small - I find that repulsive.

Really off the soapbox this time!


----------



## Annette (Oct 11, 2019)

Hello, I am with Little Lotus Rescue & Sanctuary in Arizona. We just took in 3 minis that needed medical attention. Homefree did you mean a kill pen not a shelter?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 15, 2019)

Annette said:


> Hello, I am with Little Lotus Rescue & Sanctuary in Arizona. We just took in 3 minis that needed medical attention. Homefree did you mean a kill pen not a shelter?


I friend in ABQ is looking for a rescue as a companion for her miniature gelding.


----------

